# The best / most powerful .380 Ammo



## HisName

Just an open discussion on the 380 ACP round.

I have shot probably every kind of 380 round there is.
Wet Phone book test , Kevlar Test , etc.

My findings is that the 380 is the only round that I do not recommend a hollow point.
I understand about the need for expansion and my 40 cal Glocks are all loaded with CORBON +P hollow points.

the problem [ as I see it ] with the 380 is that it has a small charge , is a blow back designed cartridge as compared to our locked breached power houses we guard our homes with.

In winter time when someone has a thick coat on , and a thick shirt , you will have a hard time getting into their vitals with a hollow point 380.

a huge lime backer who is " jacking you up " will have the bulk on his side and I just don't see a 380 bringing him down with only one shot , even if he does not have a coat on.

at this point you all see where I am going / full metal Jacket . however there is a better solution that I have found.

It is the hard hitting , deep penetrating , +p / heavy cast bullet from Buffalo Bore . 

I place any brand of round in the chamber , then fill my mags with the 100 Grn Cast +p ammo and feel the difference in the 2nd pull of the trigger. Test only , I carry this round in the chamber for sure !

wow , it seems like double the recoil , with 1160 FPS / 294 Ft Lbs of energy from a little 380.

This round does kick out a little smoke , so I clean my 2 LCP's after firing them.

so far I have shot over 100 rounds [ 5 boxes ] of this ammo through these 2 hand guns with no failures what so ever.==== [ I was concerned about a polished lead bullet compared to a smooth copper jacket ] however I had no failures.
and yes , it extracts with maximum force which is a positive for me.

Just thought i would share with you guys some info that makes my little Mouse gun bark like a big dog!

380 Auto +P Pistol & Handgun Ammunition


----------



## DVR6

The LCP is not rated for +P ammo so be careful.


----------



## sealark

Ruger's Owners manual says NOT to fire +P in the LCPs.


----------



## HisName

sealark said:


> Ruger's Owners manual says NOT to fire +P in the LCPs.


 

Thanks for that tip guys , i didn't know this.
At least you have a *Guinea Pig* I have not blown up ether of them yet !
I will not fire it again with this round unless my life depends upon it.
that means I will still carry it loaded with this round but will surly refrain from testing it further. 
Thanks again for the heads up . 

I may go back to carrying my PM9 or PM 40 , pictured under the LCP's


----------

